# automatische Veränderung der Adresse



## Finebine (26 März 2004)

Hallo aus Leipzig , 

seit gestern habe ich mit meinem Internet-Explorer ein großes Problem ! 

Sobald ich in der Adressenleiste eine Internetadresse eingebe z.b. www.goggle.de und auf "Enter" gehe , verwandelt sich die Adresse automatisch in :
w*w.smart-finder.biz/1507/goggle.de 

und öffnet auch die Seite von " Smart-finder " . Ich weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll . 

Vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand ein Rat ....

Vielen Dank

Petra


----------



## virenscanner (26 März 2004)

Dürfte eine CWS-Variante sein.

Geh' mal hierhin und lade Dir den CWShredder.


----------



## Finebine (26 März 2004)

Ich möchte mich recht herzlich für den Tipp bedanken ! 

Er hat geholfen .....

Petra


----------



## cicojaka (26 März 2004)

wie wird hier oft das Spannendste eingeläutet?
"just for the record"




Kein ganz uninteressanter Fall... Die whois dieser smart-dingens ist nämlich sehr widersprüchlich. Es ist nur eine Kleinigkeit, aber: die angegebene e-mail und der Name passen nicht zusammen.

al**s**g**@... würde ich jemand anderem zuordnen. Dann noch ein paar kleinere Trippelschritte - und ab in die Cash-Uni nach Prag.


----------



## Finebine (26 März 2004)

Es tut mir leid  - aber ich verstehe kein Wort !

Hoffentlich stehe ich jetzt nicht allzu dumm da  .....


Wie auch immer  - ich bin sehr froh das mein Problem gelöst ist - nochmal herzlichen Dank !

Petra


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2004)

Finebine schrieb:
			
		

> Es tut mir leid  - aber ich verstehe kein Wort !.



Mach dir nix draus , ich auch nicht   

"Dunkel war´s, der Mond schien helle..."

cp


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 März 2004)

Finebine schrieb:
			
		

> Es tut mir leid  - aber ich verstehe kein Wort !



Da bist Du wahrscheinlich nicht alleine.


----------



## Finebine (26 März 2004)

Oh danke - jetzt geht es mir schon wieder viel besser !

Petra


----------



## Der Jurist (26 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> wie wird hier oft das Spannendste eingeläutet?
> "just for the record"
> 
> 
> ...



Welchen Bahnhof meinst Du?


----------



## cicojaka (26 März 2004)

Finebine schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mich recht herzlich für den Tipp bedanken !
> 
> Er hat geholfen .....
> 
> Petra



Hallo Petera, ich wollte dich nicht verwirren, dachte, dass das Thema für Dich erledigt war.

@JUrist:

Bines Bahnhof heisst smart-finder.biz und der Schaffner nennt sich

alex_s**_g**@äää


Bines Zug kommt aus Italien: Dort liest man wieder
alex_s**_g**@äää


Aus Italien kommen die ältesten und konkretsten Hinweise, dass es Verbindungen zwischen Trojanern und der Matlockeinwahl gibt.

P. Huth erwähnt "sv-de-out" bei seinem Beispiel für die matlock-Einwahl

Das könnte identisch sein mit einer XXX-Portal-Seite "sexbis18", die registriert ist für eine Firma "SV In***", mit einer email, die identisch ist mit der e-mail des tschechischen Cashprogramms, das ich oben erwähnte.

Der Name, der sich hinter der e-mail verbirgt, ist

ALEX S G*** 

that's all

in diesem Falle und für mich als cj in diesem Forum, wenn mir jemand erklärt, wie man hier eine ID beerdigt!


cico- J O R E


----------



## Finebine (26 März 2004)

Verwirrung hin - Verwirrung her - zweifellos das war ich und ein paar Leute mit mir mit . 
Was ich aber richtig Klasse finde das ist , das Du den Versuch unternommen hast mich aufzuklären . Normalerweise läßt man Laien wie mich dumm sterben .- Du hast das nicht getan und dafür möchte ich mich wirklich bei Dir bedanken .....

Petra


----------



## cicojaka (26 März 2004)

Ok, nochmals sorry, da geht es um eine Sache, die rein gar nichts mit Dir zu tun hat, es sei denn, du hättest eine Dialereinwahl oder Deine "host"-Datei wäre manipuliert (das würde cw-shredder reparieren, glaube ich)

cj


----------



## Finebine (27 März 2004)

nein ,habe ich nicht und ich bin froh das alles wieder funktioniert ....

Übrigens habe ich vor ungefähr 2 Wochen eine Software von meinem 
" Computerfritzen " bekommen die in zwischenzeit recht unkompliziert und nur durch " Knopfdruck " eine Menge " Ungeziefer" täglich von meinem Computer entfernt .

Der aktuelle Status des Programmes :

In 56 Scans insgesamt : 1550 Objekte entfernt !

Ich kann das Programm wirklich jeden unerfahrenen Surfer empfehlen . Es heißt : Ad-aware 6.0 . Wer mehr wissen will - einfach Fragen !

Einen schönen Sonnabend wünscht Petra


----------



## CyberCSX (27 März 2004)

Und Hier Gibt's diese KOSTENLOS zum Download:
http://lavasoft.element5.com/default.shtml.de

Nach Installation ist Empfehlenswert 1MAHL UPDATEN und Danach Scannen!


----------



## Finebine (27 März 2004)

.... und sich dann wundern - was das Programm alles so findet !

 :magic: - das ist für solche Laien wie mich schon fast wie ein bissel zaubern !

Petra


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

wenn hier mal nicht nur nur die Forenseiten sondern auch die Hauptseiten gelesen würden, dann 
wäre die Arbeit der beiden Administratoren von DS und CB nicht so völlig vergebens:

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/download.php
bzw.
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

das stehen übersicht alle Programme zum Download gelistet

tf


----------



## Finebine (27 März 2004)

oh - da ist wohl was missverstanden wurden . Ich habe nur erwähnt das dieses Programm für Laien sehr gut geeignet ist und ich habe gedacht das dieses Forum auch zum Austausch von Erfahrungen genutzt werden kann! 

Ich finde sowas kann auch mal gesagt werden ohne die Arbeit der Administratoren herabzusetzen . Das diese eine hervorragende Arbeit leisten sieht man doch an diesem Forum - warum also so eine Bemerkung ?

Petra


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

Das ging nicht gegen dich.  :tröst:  :bussi: 

tf


----------



## CyberCSX (27 März 2004)

Lese Mahl HIER:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2670
Etwa in der Mitte der Seite was Ich bei mein TEST mir so Alles Herein Gezogen Habe und Mit Diesen TOOL Wieder Sauber Gemacht

Ein Kleines Zitat:





> Beispiel:
> Ich habe eine HDD mit WinDOF 98. Bei ein Internet Aufenthalt von 30 Minuten auf USA Porno Seiten (Der Rechner zum TEST Ohne Schutz Gelassen so wie Jeder ANFENGER), hatte Ich Über 30 Dialer Installiert, 114 Einträge von spyware in "msconfig", Systemsteuerung BLOKIERT (Kein Zugang), Internet Optionen BLOKIERT (Kein Zugang).
> 
> Beim Starten der Ad-aware SpyDETECTOR von LavaSoft wurden Über 2000 ZWEI TAUSEND einträge in der Registry Gefunden!!!!!
> ...



@ technofreak
Warum nimt Ihr Die Ad Aware 6.0 Nicht in Eure Liste auf ?
Diese Findet Auch Verstekte Sachen in Der Registry und Nicht nur Einfache Autoload Dialer.

Wen Deine Systemsteuerung z.B. Blokiert ist so das Du Diese Nicht Mehr Aufrufen Kannst oder Der Dialer Alls Startseite Festgelegt und Die Internet Optionen Blokiert mit ein SPY Tool so das Du Diese Nicht Mehr weg Krigst und nichts Mer endern kannst, hilfen auch so manche Dialer Entfernung Tools nicht Mehr. Es kann Sehr Schnell zum FORMAT C: Kommen.


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

CyberCSX schrieb:
			
		

> @ technofreak
> Warum nimt Ihr Die Ad Aware 6.0 Nicht in Eure Liste auf ?



Weil wir nichtkommerzelle Seiten und Foren sind und auch noch kleine  Nebenbeschäftigungen haben 
(Brötchen verdienen)
und nicht in der Lage sind ständig auf allen Seiten tagtäglich auf den neuesten Stand zu updaten. 
Die Admins finanzieren bis auf minimale Sponsorenbeiträge alles aus eigener Tasche 
und die Mods kriegen keinen Cent sondern arbeiten ausschließlich ehrenamtlich
in ihrer Freizeit.  Wir werden deinen Vorschlag prüfen u.ggf in die Liste aufnehmen 

beantwortet das deine  Frage?


----------



## Finebine (27 März 2004)

- wenn ich gewußt hätte , was ich mit dem Erwähnen des Programmes auslöse , hätte ich es nicht getan .....
, aber nützlich ist es trotzdem !
 :dafuer: 

Petra


----------



## CyberCSX (28 März 2004)

@ Finebine

Mache dir kein Kopf   
Die leute Hier sind auch Keine Götter und können Auch nicht Alles war WIR wollen auf Einmal Schaffen.
In der Internet Arbeit müste der Tag 50 Stunden Haben und es wurde noch immer nicht Reichen.

Mehr über Ad Aware 6 kannst Du Hier Erfahren und Diskutieren:
http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?s=13d7d1535b72128da5f6f0a1d84972bf&showforum=16[/url]


----------



## Devilfrank (28 März 2004)

CyberCSX schrieb:
			
		

> @ Finebine
> 
> Mache dir kein Kopf
> Die leute Hier sind auch Keine Götter und können Auch nicht Alles war WIR wollen auf Einmal Schaffen.
> In der Internet Arbeit müste der Tag 50 Stunden Haben und es wurde noch immer nicht Reichen.



und die pausen musst du da schon durchmachen...
 :lol:


----------

